# Ebling Fury



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just ordered my Ebling 16ft back blade, going on a diesel 1 ton truck, Hopefully it will eliminate 1 guy ( out of 4 ) and the down pressure I am hoping will keep things cleaner. The sites we plow have a tremendous amount of back blading at various widths, and our contract calls for us to be there at trace amounts..Hope I am doing the right thing


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What kind of sites do you plow?


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

mostly commercial, one our sites is about 6 acres of plowing and salting, we pretreat usually a day or two before predicted snowfalls and arrive when the first flury blows. 1/2 a mile from our facility. The usual fast food 500 sites and gas stations


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

WIPensFan;1100268 said:


> What kind of sites do you plow?


what kind of sites do you plow?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

turfman59;1100291 said:


> what kind of sites do you plow?


Mostly residential drives and walks. I have a couple commercial sites but nothing to big, 1.5 acres and less with lots of walks. Funny because 90% of my landscaping is commercial, but those accounts are to big for me to plow, 5-10 acre range.

Good luck with the Ebling, haven't heard any bad comments on them. I'm sure it will make certain jobs easier and quicker.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

How much??? And where is the pictures??


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Going to be mounted on wednesday in GR will have pics on thursday, truck is being painted as we speak, new fenders rocker panels and cab corners 96 ford f 350 should get the job done


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

How much $$$$$$$$$$ did it cost yea??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mws399LAWN;1100513 said:


> How much $$$$$$$$$$ did it cost yea??


$6495 for a 16ft installed with tax. If anyone wants other prices just PM me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the first night you will think you dont have enough hands to run that thing and will think its a waste. you will have to look at your lots differenly and plan different ways to plow them.

night 2 you wont beleive how fast you went thru the route.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

MIDTOWNPC;1100875 said:


> the first night you will think you dont have enough hands to run that thing and will think its a waste. you will have to look at your lots differenly and plan different ways to plow them.
> 
> night 2 you wont beleive how fast you went thru the route.


I don't have one yet but I'm already thinking the same thing. So you guys that have these and aren't near Michigan, are you driving your trucks there and getting them installed or are have them shipped and put on locally?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1100902 said:


> I don't have one yet but I'm already thinking the same thing. So you guys that have these and aren't near Michigan, are you driving your trucks there and getting them installed or are have them shipped and put on locally?


I would like to know that as well. Who pays for warrenty work if you have it shipped to you? Do you just have it fixed and then send the bill to whoever sold it to you? Wondering how it all works.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am not really to worried about the warranty work GR is 90 minutes away, If it breaks I am sure I will fix it first and handle warranty question later, I am going to buy additional parts anyway. The welds I think are bullet proof and the shear bolts will be stocked wholesale on the dashboard. I think its a question of when I hit something not If i hit something LOL


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

This type of product is more or less Home made, They do however have a warranty for commercial users and Non commercial users. I am impressed with the Eblings as a family owned business and a reputable steel fabricator. They have been building these thing for 25 years, and whether its Boss or Blizzard or Curtis which I own all Three brands I am sure there will be issues with something, Ya never know, but having a 14K pound hitch really excites me to mount it to..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DodgeBlizzard;1100902 said:


> I don't have one yet but I'm already thinking the same thing. So you guys that have these and aren't near Michigan, are you driving your trucks there and getting them installed or are have them shipped and put on locally?


There really isn't much to go wrong and the install is very simple. I've sold 9 of them and the basically the only problem we've had is broken cylinders and that's from catching the wings violently on something. There is a shear bolt but if you smoke something hard enough you can bend the wing and screw the cylinder.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

so you think its money well spent..My guys are excited. last year we had a 72 hour event and 3 of the trucks didnt shut off for 26 hours


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I got home from Grand Rapids last night. I purchased a used Ebling there. Jim did the mount install, as I was 600+ miles from home.

I can tell you this.......Ebling and their product are top notch!. This was my first time to see a power plow in person at the ebling showroom. Unbelieveable! The quality and carftsmanship of their product is remarkable. Customer service is not going to be an issue. Jim and his crew of guys went out of their way to help me out!

I will be ordering a new 16' for next season. Til then, I will work with the 8' fixed wing.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see the photos of the new girl when you get her


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally figured how to post this pic of the F 350 with the new ebling back blade


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll add that there is nothing to go wrong with the pickup eblings... whatever breaks your on the hook for it as its all operator error in everyway... Once you see and operator one you'll agree


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Triple L;1134239 said:


> I'll add that there is nothing to go wrong with the pickup eblings... whatever breaks your on the hook for it as its all operator error in everyway... Once you see and operator one you'll agree


Things can go wrong with any piece of equipment. That doesn't mean the equipment wasn't well built, it just means SH!T HAPPENS! Not always operator error either.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

turfman59;1134218 said:


> Finally figured how to post this pic of the F 350 with the new ebling back blade


Nice looking setup.
So how much do you figure this will increase your efficiency by?


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

on the propertys we do it should increase it by 35-40 % after I get some practice with it...first night I use it I probably wont see those immediate numbers..


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Love my Ebling*



turfman59;1134607 said:


> on the propertys we do it should increase it by 35-40 % after I get some practice with it...first night I use it I probably wont see those immediate numbers..


Love my Ebling, had it installed yesterday by JD Dave himself and his right hand man Jamie.

First off for anyone who has never met JD Dave or wonders if they should by an Ebling from farmer Dave, I have to tell you, I only met Dave yesterday and I was totally impressed, he runs a first rate operation and the install of my Ebling was nothing short of excellent. Great fully equipped shop, top notch mechanics, both Jamie and Dave, location is easy to get to, impressive home and shops. Don't get much better around these parts....

I put it to use this morning and all I can say is, Dave you where 100% right :yow!: when you stated " after you had run an Ebling it was the first time you felt a pick-up was efficient at plowing snow" well I can't agree more!.

It rocks..... I spied a competitor parked across the street this morning watching plow off 
a large Staples lot in 22 minutes flat and never dropped my BOSS once.....
Since he had the contract last year and lost it to me I am sure he was bummed out
by the efficiency of my rig...

Sitting on the fence on whether or not to get an Ebling... take the leap and go for it, you won't be disappointed...

Any questions, just ask... will post some pics later

Al, is now a happy plow-er


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;1137932 said:


> Love my Ebling, had it installed yesterday by JD Dave himself and his right hand man Jamie.
> 
> First off for anyone who has never met JD Dave or wonders if they should by an Ebling from farmer Dave, I have to tell you, I only met Dave yesterday and I was totally impressed, he runs a first rate operation and the install of my Ebling was nothing short of excellent. Great fully equipped shop, top notch mechanics, both Jamie and Dave, location is easy to get to, impressive home and shops. Don't get much better around these parts....
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the kind words. Can't believe you got to use it before the cheque cleared. LOL You'll be the talk of the town for the winter.


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

she is pretty! any where in my area I can find one of these? Southeast Pa, Philly area


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Im Impressed*



JD Dave;1137950 said:


> Wow thanks for the kind words. Can't believe you got to use it before the cheque cleared. LOL You'll be the talk of the town for the winter.


Dave, your very welcome, just my honest opinion on your knowledge, sales, service and facilities.

Dave you where wrong about one thing regarding the blade, I loved it after just my second pass....

As for that cheque...... will keep my fingers crossed it clears Monday.... lol..... hope ya know I'm kidding... don't want you to stress with worry....

Looks like we are in for a real blast for Sunday night, going to give the Ebling a real test

Again, sincere thanks for the great product, your experinced operating advice and the positive buying experince.

Please pass my thanks and comments onto Jamie.

Al


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

you will wonder how you ever plowed with out that blade soon. following curbs threw drive threws with keeping your truck 3-4 feet from the building. Everything is better.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

still havent had enough snow to really see big effects of the purchase, but in some of the parking lots that are big and empty it probably saved me over 50% in time compared to a Boss 9 foot v blade


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

I absolutely love it...I have a hard time parting with 6500.00 but in my opinion it was worth twice that price..it allows me to actually make it through my route in half the time. I have only used it twice now and two of the lots are new this year so I am learning them also, but man is this thing great..especially if you have to drag the snow a long way to stack it up.

Love it Love it Love it 

Ebling is the only way to go, the down pressure is unbeleivable...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

They look pretty neat and they interest me very much. I just really don't fully grasp the concept of it all yet. I fully understand the use of it in the place of trying to back drag things, big help there. But as far as doing a lot, you're pulling the snow behind you? With the low height of it it seems as thought the spillage would start soon despite the sides that fold in? Than when you get to the snow piles you need to lift and turn and leave the snow 20-30 feet from the snow pile and eventually push it all up with your front blade??????? Lots of questions, educate me


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Gotta love a Ebling*



turfman59;1147165 said:


> I absolutely love it...I have a hard time parting with 6500.00 but in my opinion it was worth twice that price..it allows me to actually make it through my route in half the time. I have only used it twice now and two of the lots are new this year so I am learning them also, but man is this thing great..especially if you have to drag the snow a long way to stack it up.
> 
> Love it Love it Love it
> 
> Ebling is the only way to go, the down pressure is unbeleivable...


Hey Turfman, found that same thing after a few nights plowing, now I plow just about everything with the Ebling. I find on most jobs it is 50% faster and more once you get the hang of it.

I have plowed the last 6 nites with it, from residentails to large commercials and it works great
every where I have used it. 
Plowed slush off retail lots all afternoon today, normally a waste of time and nothing worse in my books for ones safety and equipment, but I have to say it was very easy with the Ebling
and the lots cleaned up fantastic.

Next fall I plan on adding a second Ebling to my other 2500 HD, I maybe able to park one of my Kubota's for the winter and save some coin as the truck with a Boss up front and an Ebling on the back can beat most tractors hands down in snowfalls under 6 inches

Time to go plowing again... have a great season...


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Eronningen;1147411 said:


> They look pretty neat and they interest me very much. I just really don't fully grasp the concept of it all yet. I fully understand the use of it in the place of trying to back drag things, big help there. But as far as doing a lot, you're pulling the snow behind you? With the low height of it it seems as thought the spillage would start soon despite the sides that fold in? Than when you get to the snow piles you need to lift and turn and leave the snow 20-30 feet from the snow pile and eventually push it all up with your front blade??????? Lots of questions, educate me


There is no spillage...think of the amount of spillage off from the trailing edges of a front blade...you close it into a box and you can carry it a mile if you need to. I havent seen it go over the top yet, but I have seen it under my drivers door being pushed along with the plow and you say holy *&%$ I cant beleive what is going on here. If its wet it sticks together and actually starts to move forward rather than go over the top...Our accounts are 2-3" pushes and 90% of our work pays whether it snows or not, so we are managing it as we see fit, Yeah it would be tougher if there is 6" of snow we have to wade through but we would get fired if we let that happen.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice looking blade. that should speed things up


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Had a great time the other nite 4-6 inches of wet heavy snow...the old f 350 pulled that with no problem, a couple of times I looked back and thought i saw a snowman being pulled by the right wing, It was snow stacked up against a wall that came out in one piece. I did manage to get it stuck in the middle of a 600ft run, the snow actually came up under the truck ( but did not go over the top of the blade ) a little salt under the tires and was out in a couple of minutes, I would estimate there was 2 1/2 cubic yards of snow in front of that blade...I spent a lot of time pushing with my Boss 9 foot V blade while at the same time using the ebling to bring the rest along....come to the end raise the front blade and then while moving raise the back and slide it into the same pile...stack it all up after a few more passes. This makes plowing fun again...I saw a lot of people looking at us plowing and shaking there heads....We will be buying another one next year.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd love to get one of these, I just don't know if it would "fit in" to our operation.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Eronningen;1147411 said:


> They look pretty neat and they interest me very much. I just really don't fully grasp the concept of it all yet. I fully understand the use of it in the place of trying to back drag things, big help there. But as far as doing a lot, you're pulling the snow behind you? With the low height of it it seems as thought the spillage would start soon despite the sides that fold in? Than when you get to the snow piles you need to lift and turn and leave the snow 20-30 feet from the snow pile and eventually push it all up with your front blade??????? Lots of questions, educate me


I have a good video for you here, at the bottom of the page...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92452&page=15


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

StratfordPusher;1147552 said:


> , I maybe able to park one of my Kubota's for the winter and save some coin as the truck with a Boss up front and an Ebling on the back can beat most tractors hands down in snowfalls under 6 inches


I think your exaggerating it a little bit there... A ebling is a poor mans tractor, It helps dramatically improve the efficiency of a pickup to get it up to somewhat tractor times but I can tell you there is no way it will beat a 6430 or 7230 Deere with a 10-16 Horst snowing... Plus the tractor will stand up and hold up wayy better, plus a ton of other advantages....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

So here I sit, on the phone with Ebling today. Looking at a 14' swing wing for the 06 F-350. Just have to decide how to do the salt spreader...

It's either put it on the 2500 chev and beef the suspension up or re-make the spinner like triple L.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1161673 said:


> So here I sit, on the phone with Ebling today. Looking at a 14' swing wing for the 06 F-350. Just have to decide how to do the salt spreader...
> 
> It's either put it on the 2500 chev and beef the suspension up or re-make the spinner like triple L.


You need to order a twin lift Ebling if you want the salter like Chads.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1161967 said:


> You need to order a twin lift Ebling if you want the salter like Chads.


I should have a few more pics up on my thread in the next few weeks of my second twin lift ebling... Done a little more differently this time... Keep looking in my thread to see the updates...


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

JD Dave;1161967 said:


> You need to order a twin lift Ebling if you want the salter like Chads.


I hope I'm making the right call. I think I'm going to transfer the salter over to the 2500 mainly because I do not like my 06 F350 being loaded with salt, winter is hard enough for a plow truck. Next year I'm going to purchase another ford but a 250 and either transfer this ebling over to the new truck and put a twin lift on the 350 and make that the salt truck and the new 250 will be my good truck.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out this bad ars Ebling. 
/Users/marcwaller/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/dec 2010/PB250220.JPG


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out this bad boy

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87575&stc=1&d=1292895279


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

mrsnowman;1162266 said:


> Check out this bad boy
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87575&stc=1&d=1292895279


Mr Snow,

Is that a 12 or 14 food blade?


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

lawnproslawncar;1162487 said:


> Mr Snow,
> 
> Is that a 12 or 14 food blade?


That is a 14 and we ordered an extra foot of poly on each end from cutting edge poly. We figured that we would trim it off if it didn't work, but so far so good. Way better than the edge that came on it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

mrsnowman;1162726 said:


> That is a 14 and we ordered an extra foot of poly on each end from cutting edge poly. We figured that we would trim it off if it didn't work, but so far so good. Way better than the edge that came on it.


Why did you choose the 14' over a 16'? I'm having a hard time deciding which width to order...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;1163612 said:


> Why did you choose the 14' over a 16'? I'm having a hard time deciding which width to order...


The awnser is OBVIOUS... He ordered a 14 and now put an extra foot of poly on each side making it a 16'... Therefor making up for his screw up of buying a 14 over a 16.... Thats the quick and easy version anyways


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

The amazing thing is when you pull the wings in slightly that 16' is a 14' WOW


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

skidooer;1163704 said:


> The amazing thing is when you pull the wings in slightly that 16' is a 14' WOW


Couldnt have said it better myself LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Really??? LMAO

I'm just trying to get all the facts straight before I corner the plowing market in this town. Go easy on me guys. I'm not new to plowing....just pull plowing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1164093 said:


> Really??? LMAO
> 
> I'm just trying to get all the facts straight before I corner the plowing market in this town. Go easy on me guys. I'm not new to plowing....just pull plowing


And Triple L says I'm a smart ass. LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1164210 said:


> And Triple L says I'm a smart ass. LOL


Well, with a 9.2 V up front the 16' does just a nice job catching the run off, No way would a 14' be able to do the job... So pretty much, unless you got a 8' or smaller blade up front, the 14' is a bad choice IMO... I've always been a little rough around the edges and say it how is it...


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The spill off concept is a good point. I measured this morning plowing and 16' is the comfort zone when it spills off


----------

